# What Broadheads do you prefer?



## Justin_04 (Jan 15, 2007)

I want to attempt to take a turkey with my bow this spring. I have both muzzy and rage broadheads and am unsure which one I should use.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

I too use both but have a little more confidence in the accurracy of the Rage.Go with the one you feel shoots the best- it always come down to where you place it.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Between those two choices I would definitely shoot the Rage.


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

Rage..


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Rage


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I use my dull, beat up, bent Rage heads that I can no longer use on deer. I will literally pound blades flat again and have no problems anchoring birds with them, as long as they'll fly accurately of course.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Puckett Bloodtrailers


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

.....and if you really want to have some fun, shoot em with a Bullhead! :evil:


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Rage 2 blade

Used to use other fixed blade for years but I love how well I can hit targets with my 2 blade. They cut very well and have yet to have a critter go more than 60 yards generally about 50. 

Down side....they are not bone crushers.


----------

